

Survivorship Bias - tyn
http://youarenotsosmart.com/2013/05/23/survivorship-bias/

======
ScottWhigham
Dupe:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5760410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5760410)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6129797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6129797)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5779644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5779644)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5971420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5971420)

